# Robot que sigue la luz



## jmab (May 30, 2007)

HOLA.tengo un diagrama que me hise de un robot que sigue la luz copiado de otro más complicado de http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/minirobot.htm que tiene el mismo objetivo, pero tengo un problema cuando no hay luz. aquí les dejo el diagrama.
si es muy simple es porque no se mucho (tengo 15 años) 
gracias.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 30, 2007)

Hola jmab, cual es tu problema?? el robot deja de moverse cuando no hay luz??


----------



## jmab (May 30, 2007)

no. cuando no hay luz es lo mismo como si al LDR2 le llegara luz  (el motor1 gira) .cuando no hay luz debería girar hasta encontrarla


----------



## Pablo16 (May 30, 2007)

es cierto, ahora recuerdo, jmab, te recomiendo que armes el de electronica2000, ahora que me acuerdo lo unico que hace es nivelar la luz con los 2 fototransistores, eso significa que cuando no haya luz van a girar los 2 motores por igual y el carrito avanzara en linea recta hasta que se vuelva a desequilibrar el nivel de luz. Saludos


----------



## jmab (May 30, 2007)

gracias  Pablo16
éste hace lo mismo que el de electronica2000, solo que cuando no le llega luz el ldr1 igual funciona el motor1, la primera explicación estaba mala (aveces me cuesta expresarme)
gracias de igual modo.


----------



## Dano (May 30, 2007)

jmab: Edita el título del tema para que cumpla con las normas de convivencia.

Saludos


----------



## jmab (May 30, 2007)

Gracias Dano 
no lo sabía, es que soy nuevo


----------



## Pablo16 (May 30, 2007)

No hay problema jmab, cuando lo tengas listo cuentanos como quedo y puedes postear algunas fotos. Saludos


----------



## jmab (May 31, 2007)

Cuando lo tenga listo pongo las fotos.
otra pregunta: 
sé que puedo poner 2 potenciometros para los ldr para cuando hay + o - luz de lo normal, pero de a dos aveces no quedan equilibrados en resistencia. ¿se puede poner solo un potenciometro?
si saben, porfavor digan en qué parte
gracias.


----------



## Pablo16 (May 31, 2007)

PUes no entiendo muy bien lo de los potenciometros...a final de cuentas para eso son los fototransistores, para captar los cambios de luz...no estoy seguro.

ahh, ahora que me doy cuenta, el circuito lleva 2 potenciometros ya incluidos, vienen com P1 y P2, estan seguidos de los fototransistores Q3 y Q4. y esto dice la explicacion del circuito 
''El ajuste del quilibrio se hace con los trimpots (minipotenciòmetros) para llevar al robot al comportamiento que deseamos.''
Para que queden equilibrados pues simplemente hay que moverlos igual. Supongo que se puede hacer con un solo potenciometro pero ya no tendria mucho caso, lo que se busca talves es controlar cada lado por separado.

Suerte


----------



## jmab (May 31, 2007)

como el ldr es una resistencia, puedo con un potenciometro (conectandolo en paralelo al ldr) bajar o subir la resistencia, por lo tanto puedo hacer que capte cuando hay + o - luz.
lo puedo armar poniendolos eltre el relé y el ldr, pero solo sé hacerlo con dos y mi pregunta es si se puede con uno (aunque se conecte de otra forma)


----------



## chucho87 (Jun 7, 2007)

hola jmab yo tamben estoy haciendo un robot que siga la luz solo que este ocupa fotoresistencias y un microcontrol que se llama Atmega 8, si te interesa aprender a hacerlo de una forma diferente y a lo mejor más sencilla y además sabes ingles visita http://www.societyofrobots.com/step_by_step_robot.shtml ahi te enseña paso por paso como hacerlo, como programarlo en tu pc, y despues ese cerebro que hiciste lo puedes reprogramar y usar para otros robots. Espero que te sirva


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 4, 2007)

hola amigos!
jmab a ti te anda perfecto el circuito q vos propones al comienzo del foro!
o hiciste el de pablin¿¿¿
cual me recomiendan de los dos¿¿¿
y ademas...tengo este otro pero no se cual hacer!sugieranme por favor

http://www.triindia.co.in/resources/?p=48

este se ve lindo tmb!

quiero tmb agregarle bumpers!pero no se en que lugar colocarlos!(lo deberia ver una vez ya que circuito le voy a montar)
ayudenme por favor!
atte
franco


----------



## christian_f (May 18, 2008)

jmab, vienen unos potenciometros en tandem (asi se piden en las casas de ventas de componentes electronicos) estos pueden venir como 2 potes pegados uno atras del otro con una sola perilla que mueve a los dos pote por igual, o pueden venir un pote con 6 patas, en este tienes que medir con el tester, para encontrar los dos potes, porque tienen las patas mezcladas.
Espero que te sirva.
Christian Favalessa


----------



## diego666 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola mira estos dos videos en el uno esta como reconocer un fotocelda por medio de un atmega 32  para que siga la luz y en el otro como manejar motores por medio de pwm


----------



## gabrielfurius (Ene 28, 2012)

se escucha mas la mùsica que lo que està explicando


----------



## elprofetellez (Ene 29, 2012)

para ajustar la sensibilidad de tu LDR se utiliza un potenciometro, sin embargo, NO se coloca en paralelo, se coloca en serie. es la forma mas simple de ajustar la sensibilidad de un sensor.


----------

